

Tsutomu Shimomura of Kevin Mitnick Fame - e4m

Does anyone know what happened to this guy? After helping capture Kevin Mitnick in 1995, he seems to have fallen off the face of the planet. Google and wikipedia are no help. I ask hacker news... Does anyone knows where Tsutomu is now and/or what he is up to?
======
mikexstudios
You can try contacting Michael Crawford (see his post here:
<http://www.kuro5hin.org/comments/2008/4/10/17522/2391/4#4>).

------
lexx12
Oh? then this is outdated? This is from google too.

<http://www.takedown.com/bio/tsutomu.html>

~~~
e4m
Copyright © 1995

------
ibsulon
Hiding. :)

